# Value of 01 Cummins Dually.



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I stopped to look at a truck today and am kinda sorta interested in it but only if I can get it for a really good price.

01 Cummins dually, SLT, 5.9/24v Cummins, NV5600 Trans, 4x4 (shift on the floor), has 4.10 gears. Has 277,400mi on it.

Problems I noticed:
-Needs all 6 tires
-Front sway bar bushings are junk/missing
-Muffler smashed/loose
-Rust on the bottom of the doors and where the cab guard meets the deck of the bed
-Heat only comes out of defroster no matter where the switch is at
-Missing bolts from the plow mount (holes still line up though)
-Drivers and back seat have rips in them.
-Front end is a little loose, not to bad though
-Fuel pump assembly isn't screwed onto the tank, more or less just sitting on it crooked
-Trans likes to grind going into gears, and is hard to downshift. (Clutch is new and works fine though)
-Has quite a bit of oil on the front axle,plow mount, and the front of the motor.
-Serpentine belt needs to be replaced
-Both batterys are of different brand, didn't look to see if they were both the same size or not

Other odds and ends:
-No noticeable clunks or rattles
-Started right up, no problems even at 20 degrees
-Motor had plenty of power and no weird noises or anything, just an oil leak from the front of the motor somewhere.
-Has a unimount mount, wiring, and handheld controller.
-Tekonsha brake controller

What's your guess on what it's worth?

Pictures:


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

pretty truck not sure of worth sounds like it needs tranny work. id like to own it tho.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

those motors have a oil breather on the front of the engine that drains into a plastic pos bottle. when that botlle gets full it will spray oil over the front of the motor. im not saying thats 100%the problem but it could be. in my opinion thw nv 5600's were the best manual transmsion put in a pickup. they are tricky to drive and i bet you can get it to slid in with some more seat time. they like being shifted slowly. they are very smooth. it may also need new synchros. may also need a simle fluid change but reed up on them because they need secial oil and additional oil to keep them properly lubed. that truk is one of the best vp trucks you can get with the h.0 motor and the monster dana 80 in the rear. does the truck have a fuel pressure gauge or a fass pump on it? im sure you know the lift pump go and will take the vp with it. id say that truck is worth edit 8-10k 

ps i had a 01 2500 ho six speed and i loved it, nothing beats the sound of those trucks


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sno commander;977511 said:


> those motors have a oil breather on the front of the engine that drains into a plastic pos bottle. when that botlle gets full it will spray oil over the front of the motor. im not saying thats 100%the problem but it could be. in my opinion thw nv 5600's were the best manual transmsion put in a pickup. they are tricky to drive and i bet you can get it to slid in with some more seat time. they like being shifted slowly. they are very smooth. it may also need new synchros. may also need a simle fluid change but reed up on them because they need secial oil and additional oil to keep them properly lubed. that truk is one of the best vp trucks you can get with the h.0 motor and the monster dana 80 in the rear. does the truck have a fuel pressure gauge or a fass pump on it? im sure you know the lift pump go and will take the vp with it. id say that truck is worth edit 8-10k
> 
> ps i had a 01 2500 ho six speed and i loved it, nothing beats the sound of those trucks


The trans shifted great if I shifted it slow and smooth. It was when I tried to shift it fast it would give me problems. The truck had no fuel pressure guage and no aftermarket lift pump. It would get an airdog or fass for sure put on it along with a pressure guage. I don't want to be buying a VP44.

Where would I find the little plastic bottle for the oil overflow at? If that's the problem it's been broke/full for a long time, lol


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

right on the front of the motor slighly towards the drivers side near the belt. id make sure it doesn't have excessive blowby, im sure that truck has seen its fair share of heavy trailers. if your really interested id have a good cummins guru check it over to make sure your getting somehing decent. also check on the side of the block to make sure it doesn't have 53 stamped in.youll find the# on the drivers side below the injecton pump. there known to crack.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

also when the motor COLD pull the intake tube off the turbo and check the compressor wheel for any play or oil leaks.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sno commander;977538 said:


> right on the front of the motor slighly towards the drivers side near the belt. id make sure it doesn't have excessive blowby, im sure that truck has seen its fair share of heavy trailers. if your really interested id have a good cummins guru check it over to make sure your getting somehing decent. also check on the side of the block to make sure it doesn't have 53 stamped in.youll find the# on the drivers side below the injecton pump. there known to crack.





sno commander;977542 said:


> also when the motor COLD pull the intake tube off the turbo and check the compressor wheel for any play or oil leaks.


Thanks for the tips.

I've read plenty about the 53 blocks. Being an 01 though should greatly reduce the chance of it having a 53 block correct? I believe those are most common 98.5-00 with some 01's getting them.


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a 53 block and have had no problems with it ever, other than the lift pump, then the vp44. The sway bar link kit is about 150 bucks for that year. At least last time I looked to replace mine. Mine are still broken! The track bar / front axle locating bar goes bad on mine 2 times a year but they are under lifetime warranty. Other than that, I love my '01.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Honestly, Whether you think so or not. That truck is going to need a minimum of 4,000 dollars in parts and repairs in the next 20,000 miles ONTOP of what you may pay for it. Great solid trucks once you get the right parts in em. 

The mileage on that truck is very close to mine. I'm at 255K. I have the NV4500, not the 5600. I know the NV5600's aren't as picky on their fluid as the 4500's. But it's worth checking into. The best fluid I can recomend that is slightly affordable is some AMSOIL MTG. It doesn't work in my 4500, but I have real world reports of it working GREAT in the 5600's.

What do I think it will need? You say the front end is loose, but not bad. The not bad makes me think track bar and possibly a tierod end. If it was loose, but loose. I would say balljoints and trackbar. The swaybar bushings are important but cheap and easy to replace on these, go with high quality polyeurethane replacements. They'll probably be the last pair you'll buy.

After enough time with a plow on the front you'll install some timbrens, those wont be enough and you'll most likely install some upgraded front springs either from MOOG, KORE, or this other guy who's company name escapes me. Well worth the money and makes plowing and driving with these trucks enjoyable.

The heat issue is typical of these trucks. There's a few things you can try to fix it, most of them involve removing the dash. Not really worth it until the summer months.

Don't worry so much about turbo play, take a look inside the turbo for oil spray. Side to side play is acceptable to a point, front to back is NEVER ok with the HX35's. If the turbo blows, send it to me and I'll rebuild it for ya on the cheap or check out my thread in the dodge truck section and do it yourself. It's cheap and a simple job.

All in all I think you'll be very happy with that truck what it's worth...I'm not sure. I paid $10,000 bucks for my 99, 5spd, dually quadcab rustfree from texas with 199,000 miles two years ago. I'd say that trucks worth no more than that with those miles. I'd buy it for a reasonable price If I was in the market


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, and you absolutely positively no questions or complaints allowed MUST purchase and install a fuel pressure guage. Especially if you buy an Airdog. You cannot own one of these trucks without one, it will cost you minimum 2000 dollars to replace a VP44. Check out ISSPRO guages, I traded in my autometer procomp set for a pair of EV Isspro guages.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

AiRhed;977959 said:


> Honestly, Whether you think so or not. That truck is going to need a minimum of 4,000 dollars in parts and repairs in the next 20,000 miles ONTOP of what you may pay for it. Great solid trucks once you get the right parts in em.
> 
> The mileage on that truck is very close to mine. I'm at 255K. I have the NV4500, not the 5600. I know the NV5600's aren't as picky on their fluid as the 4500's. But it's worth checking into. The best fluid I can recomend that is slightly affordable is some AMSOIL MTG. It doesn't work in my 4500, but I have real world reports of it working GREAT in the 5600's.
> 
> ...


I was figuring on $2500+ in work to it.

I haven't gotten it on a lift yet to see how bad the front end is.

They are asking $10k, I offered much less, I still don't think I offered low enough. Friday I'm going to go back possibly and get it again and take it to a friends shop and put it on the lift (already asked and they were ok with me doing so). There's some more stuff wrong with it that I've remembered noticing that I didn't think of when I offered my price.

If I can get them to sell it cheap enough I'd consider it. But if they want more then about $7k for it I'm outta there. I don't need the truck, if I find out at some point I need a truck like that I'd rather find a clean southern truck with a better quality flatbed, no plow mount, etc. The miles don't really concern me being a cummins with a handshaker behind it and it wouldn't get that many miles per year put on it. And I'd rather have a 12v/ 5spd over a 24v/ 5 or 6spd due to the injection pump. I'd take a CR/G56 over both of those but I don't want to spend that much on a truck I have no use for. lol


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

I think your 7K is a good price to start at. It's going to take them some time to realize that a few more or a few less than 8K is a GOOD price for that truck though. Pull that intake tube, find some oil, test the fuel system and find weak pressure and I'm sure you'll be able to talk em down significantly. Good luck! What makes you look at a truck you have no need for?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

AiRhed;977968 said:


> What makes you look at a truck you have no need for?


The lack of snow to give me something to do. 

I want to replace my 98 with something heavier duty and nicer. I would consider a dually but would rather have a srw 1 ton and newer and way less miles then that 01. Basically it caught my interest as something I might be interested in but probably not. If I got a good enough deal on it and still came out under book value on it after getting it all fixed I wouldn't feel to bad about having it. Especially if I was able to turn around then and resell it for a bit of a profit.

If I ended up getting a flatbed dually for my personal truck it would be more along the line of this:
http://www.autotrader.com/dealers/d...xmontgomery&car_id=270131996&dealer_id=587367


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Alright, your justified.

I'm a big fan of dodge's new lineup of cab and Chassis. There's plenty of em available currently as well. I honestly think you can't go wrong with one of those trucks. Our family is planning to purchase a 5500 in May if all go's well paying our other debts off by then. We've got an addition to the family coming on Feb 11th so who knows if we will or not. Have you thought about a 45-5500? A truck you can "legitimately" sling a fullsize plow off?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

AiRhed;977970 said:


> Alright, your justified.
> 
> I'm a big fan of dodge's new lineup of cab and Chassis. There's plenty of em available currently as well. I honestly think you can't go wrong with one of those trucks. Our family is planning to purchase a 5500 in May if all go's well paying our other debts off by then. We've got an addition to the family coming on Feb 11th so who knows if we will or not. Have you thought about a 45-5500? A truck you can "legitimately" sling a fullsize plow off?


I've never had a problem with dodge, I feel their interiors are not nearly as nice as GM which is what I'm used to, but their new stuff is pretty dang nice. My friend has an 07.5 cc/sb 2500 with the 6.7 and 68RFE trans. It's a pretty slick truck and runs like a raped ape with the 4" straight pipe, EGR+ Cooler delete, and Smarty Tuner. If I had to choose between two identical trucks, one being a Duramax and the other being a Cummins (talking 06 or newer on both) I'd probably have a tough time deciding. I'd probably go the way of the Cummins if it came with a fully built 48RE, lol.

I have no need for a 4500-5500 class truck. I work at a farm 3 seasons out of the year and the farm has an 05 6.0 F350 dually, a 95 Dodge 12v dually, a mid 80's medium class truck and a semi. And for plowing I sub for another company and do a little bit of stuff on my own. A 1ton dually would be pushing the limit on what I really "need" vs what would just be cool to have but end up costing me more money. A dually would be nice to have probably 5x a year when I'm actually towing quite heavy but a srw would still do the trick.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd come up w/ the extra 25000 if you really dont need it... less parts to replace now.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

gotsnow?;977975 said:


> I'd come up w/ the extra 25000 if you really dont need it... less parts to replace now.


Already got that handled, lol.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

id personally would rather have a 24v 6 speed vs a 12v 5 speed. long as you got fuel pressure the vp's aren't a problem.
on another note the only downfall to the nv5600 are there hard to find parts for and expensive to repair. jut another thing to think about.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Neat truck, I like those trucks too, though I'm with you on choosing the 12V before the 24V but none-the-less they are both cool trucks, it looks decent for its age and mileage too, only issue I see is plowing with a stick, I guess it depends on what kind of plowing your doing. If you are doing lots it would seem to be a PITA??? Just my opinion.

All in all I'd say its worth about 7-8k. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

the good thing about these trucks vs other plow trucks with a stick is they got tons of torque at idle so you can take off in 2 nd pushing snow no problem.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

check for codes!!

you can use the key... on off on off on look where the odometre is... then look them up online. 

I know of a 2000 3500 that just sold with 360 000kms but not a flat deck, standard bed quad 4x4 ect that went for $9000 canadian. 

If the steerwheel "see-saws" and needs to be replaced, go with the retro kit to the 3rd generation and add a dss-steerstabalizer and be done with those problems. 

Someone all ready mentions but the 2nd gen has a "puke bottle" which will fill with oil. 

almost ever 2nd gen I have had needed an injector pump at 300 000kms.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sno commander;978039 said:


> id personally would rather have a 24v 6 speed vs a 12v 5 speed. long as you got fuel pressure the vp's aren't a problem.
> on another note the only downfall to the nv5600 are there hard to find parts for and expensive to repair. jut another thing to think about.


I've heard the same about the NV5600's since New Venture went under. I'd rather have a G56.



MIDTOWNPC;978103 said:


> check for codes!!
> 
> you can use the key... on off on off on look where the odometre is... then look them up online.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine has an OTC Genesys scanner that would get hooked to the truck when I take it to his house to toss it on a lift to look around under it.

The steering wheel does "see-saw" back and forth.
The guy at the dealership doesn't know much/if anything about the truck so the only way I'd be able to figure out if it' had a new IP is to look at it myself and see if it looks like it's new or not.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Mark13;978221 said:


> I've heard the same about the NV5600's since New Venture went under. I'd rather have a G56.
> 
> A friend of mine has an OTC Genesys scanner that would get hooked to the truck when I take it to his house to toss it on a lift to look around under it.
> 
> ...


I have done the steering stabilzer but I have not done the retro kit because I have lukes link installed and didnt want to take everything out to do the retro kit.

Awesome that you have a scanner and a lift to check it out. Looks like a nice truck if you can snag a good deal


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

MIDTOWNPC;978319 said:


> Awesome that you have a scanner and a lift to check it out. Looks like a nice truck if you can snag a good deal


Ya, I'm glad my friend likes fixing vehicles and buys all the cool tools to make it easier. His scanner will be able to test all the systems of the truck also to make sure everything is working.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Myself skip this one and look for a 12valve 98 or a 03 and up truck. With the 4.10 gears and the year of the truck don't expect great fuel milage. Had a 01.5 and it would average 15-17mpg with 3.55 auto in the summer. This era sure sounds awsome !!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;978469 said:


> Myself skip this one and look for a 12valve 98 or a 03 and up truck. With the 4.10 gears and the year of the truck don't expect great fuel milage. Had a 01.5 and it would average 15-17mpg with 3.55 auto in the summer. This era sure sounds awsome !!!!


x2 on the gearing/fuel milage thing. With 235 tires and 4.10 gears she's sure quick on the rpm's. I'd much rather have the 3.55 gears to give the motor a little room so it's not getting so high in the rpms just to do 65-70 on the hwy.

I think a late 12v with a nv4500, 3.55 gears and 31-32" tall tires would do pretty well in the mpg department and still have more then enough power down low to tow all I'd ever need it to.

I'd rather have an 05+ truck with the HO Cummins and a G56 manual or a well built 48RE over any 24v. Then I could get 3.73 gears also if I wanted to run taller tires.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I could make you a smoking deal on this one..

http://www.kerrytoyota.com/used/Dod...+Chassis-132b658b7f000001013552ed14e8963e.htm


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

show-n-go;978664 said:


> I could make you a smoking deal on this one..
> 
> http://www.kerrytoyota.com/used/Dod...+Chassis-132b658b7f000001013552ed14e8963e.htm


Hmm...
Can you make it into a black 4x4 crew cab? lol


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Mark13;978739 said:


> Hmm...
> Can you make it into a black 4x4 crew cab? lol


LOL i could try but the price would climb fast... Let me know if you find one that you need a carfax on.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

show-n-go;979143 said:


> LOL i could try but the price would climb fast... Let me know if you find one that you need a carfax on.


Lol, thanks. I've got my eye on a Dmax, but won't know until mid spring probably on if I'll be able to park it in my driveway or not. If the truck doesn't work out I'll probably be looking for a cummins and will let you know if I need anything then.


----------

